# Wycombe Summit, Ski Slope - March 2014



## Landie_Man (Mar 22, 2014)

Next site of mine and Mookies mad few days, with a gap in the middle, was this very mundane ski slope that had a few interesting bits and bobs but was pretty stripped. The most fun of the day was had by me going down parts of the slope on a Tea Tray.

No sooner did we turn up, but so did an ex-workmen from when the site was open up until 2006. He told us the right way to take a tray down the slope; though the majority of the material has gone. 

Dry Ski Slopes were once a common site, cropping up places so people could go and have some fun. Wycombe Summit closed in November 2006 when the Ski Lodge burnt down. The fire started in the kitchen and took more than 50 Firemen to extinguish it. 

The Slope has a bit of a shady past; in 2000 a 13 year old boy died after colliding with the crash barrier at the bottom. The slope was fined £13,500 for failing to ask if the first timer had skied before, and allowing a him onto the main slope without practising first. 

The slope was once the longest in the UK; at 300m long (900feet ish), you would have been grateful for the ski lift back up again. 

There have been many attempts to reopen the Ski Slope which first opened in 1994 but many have proved unsuccessful and it is sat with most of its Dendix missing. 

Total derp but fun for a half hour. 

#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





#7





More of this derpy derp derp derrrrrp at:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/landie_man/sets/72157642364190333/with/13157566594/


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 22, 2014)

Love this and it's so different..love the shot of the chair lift support.bet it was going down the slope.


----------



## Big C (Mar 23, 2014)

"He told us the right way to take a tray down the slope"

Ta ha, brilliant! Reminds me of the stairs at my mums house about 30 years ago.


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 23, 2014)

Shame to see another dry slope bite the dust. I suspect the "real snow" indoor slopes have been contributory to the demise of these facilities - a great pity when you reckon how damned expensive they are to use and how little an amount of actual skiing time you get when you do due to the vast numbers of people queuing. I learned on Dendix and apart from a case of "Rossendale Thumb" (which most people manage to get) it saved me a fortune in ski lessons in resort and I was off around the mountains from day 1 instead of side stepping up 30 foot of snow endlessly and slipping down again for three days of my first week away!


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 23, 2014)

God what speed would one get up to going down?thanks for sharing.


----------

